
Commandant’s Reading List - rajdevar
http://www.usmcofficer.com/marine-corps-knowledge/commandants-reading-list/
======
leed25d
I am very surprised that this book is not on the list:
[https://www.amazon.com/War-Flea-Classic-Guerrilla-
Warfare/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/War-Flea-Classic-Guerrilla-
Warfare/dp/1574885553)

